# Cats on Tuesday - Photo challenge



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Good Morning everyone,

Oliver & Nubia: Happy #TRT - Tummy Rub Tuesday Latest photos + ongoing challenge! (Week 9) | Katzenworld

Here are the latest entries for the amazing tummy rub Tuesday 

Dont forget if you wish to enter your own just follow the instructions on the post or drop me an email with your photo entry to [email protected]

Thanks,

Marc


----------

